# Convict City Win Real Cash



## TokaLot (Jul 24, 2013)

I play this game that real similar to Mafia Wars but it just started so anyone could be the top player it also offers real cash prizes there are two going right now one 500 dollar one and another that has 1st 2nd and 3rd places prizes in multiple ladders this game is very fun and addicting I will even help you out when you join use this [COLOR=Red11]*
www.Convict-City.com/register.php?REF=611*[/COLOR] Im I.D 611 Heisenberg i will get you started and help you out you guys should check this out Make sure you use my I.D as a referral when signing up so i know that you came from here..


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 26, 2013)

*Come on guys this game is kick ass!!! 
No joke on winning real money every month like i said the game is just starting out and anyone can become a Top player check it out!!!!*
*
When You join use the link below and my I.D and i will hook you up in game as well!!!
This Game is Better then Mafia Wars and Crime Wars all those other ones just take a few mins to sign up and check it out!!
*
[COLOR=Red11]*www.Convict-City.com/register.php?REF=611 MY I.D. is 611 put that in as [COLOR=Red11]a ref[COLOR=Red11]erral[COLOR=Red11]!!!





[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 28, 2013)

*Well you guys are missing out on a big completion going on right now winner of each ladder 1st place gets $50 2nd place gets $25 and 3rd place gets $10!!! Im in second place in my ladder there are two others which ony have a couple players in you could still get into this competition if you started playing right now but it ends at 10pm pacific time But there are contest like this every month come check it out!!! Use the links above!!*


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

k you need to stop spamming, people will join if they want


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 29, 2013)

*Ok Spamming is 
Posting useless crap on forums over and over Which this is not useless crap remember one persons crap is someone elses treasure...*

*spam * (spæm) 
  
 *&#8212; vb  , spams , spamming , spammed *
 *1. 
**to send unsolicited electronic mail or text messages simultaneously to a number of e-mail addresses or mobile phones *
*
I dont feel im spamming i feel im expressing my opinion if you feel im spamming then delete the thread bro its not like there is so many other threads that this one is blocking any others!!

Three post in 3 days i dont feel is spamming!!

Not trying to be rude just stating facts..

I will not post again tho just putting that out there!*


----------

